# Noob Building a PC



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm completely new to PC building and am looking into making a nice Rig for a good price. Here's what I have so far on NewEgg:
Antec 900 Case
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB 7200RPM
EVGA GeForce 460 SE Dual SLI
Thermaltake Black Widow 850W
G.Skill 3x2gb 240-Pin 1600mhz Triple Channel
MSI X58 Pro-E LGA 1366
i7-960 Bloomfield 3.2ghz Quad
Total: $1120

Now, the questions:
How's it looking so far?
Am I missing anything?
Are any parts over powered/unnecessary compared to the rest of the build?
Could I better spend my money in anyway?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you had a look at this thread?: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

I would go with a WD black harddrive.
and a Higher quality psu


----------



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the insight and the great link. Would you recommend a mobo with usb 3.0 and sata 6 or are those an unnecessary cost?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

matt34533 said:


> Okay, thanks for the insight and the great link. Would you recommend a mobo with usb 3.0 and sata 6 or are those an unnecessary cost?


I guess that would depend on whether you foresee yourself having a device that takes advantage of the higher data transfer speeds enabled through these ports. Realistically, I don't think you're missing out on anything if you forgo them, but it's not a bad idea to get them for future use if it isn't going to cost you much. There are a number of boards that have these features and are reasonably priced.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would also suggest you look over our suggested build list. They all use top quality parts.
I would also suggest you rethink two GPU's.
Two GPU's cost twice as much, consume more power, generate unneeded hat into the case and you get a small performance gain in return. And, most games can not take advantage of the setup. One better GPU is almost always the better option.


----------



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

So here's my refined build based on the guide you showed me:
-Intel Core i7-960
-Asus Rampage III Gene (for future crossfiring) would the ASUS P7P55D also work for crossfiring?
-Cooler Master Hyper N
-Mushkin Advanced 2x2gb 1600mhz
-Corsair 850w psu
-SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950
-WD Caviar Black 1TB
-Cooler Master II Advanced Steel Tower
-LG DVD Burner

Total: $1250


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you go with the Asus Rampage III Gene you'll want a 3X2GB Tri-Channel RAM set.
A 750W would be more than sufficient for the 6950. If you want to go 850W the XFX is also a SesSonic made unit and is about $15 cheaper.


----------



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

Re: Noob Building a PC
So here's my refined build based on the guide you showed me:
-Intel Core i7-960 w/ free Shogun 2
-Asus Rampage III Gene
-Cooler Master Hyper N
-Mushkin Advanced Blackline 3x2gb 1600mhz
-Corsair 750w psu
-SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950
-WD Caviar Black 1TB
-Cooler Master II Advanced Steel Tower
-LG DVD Burner

Total: $1250

How is sapphire vs his? I've googled it but I can't get a decisive awnser.
Now the final and burning question:
Will it all fit together/will there be compatibility issues?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Sapphire and HIS both offer top of the line GPUs. Either would be a great choice for your build.

Why are you using a micro board?

The large HSF may cover part of the board, so i would install ram first.

Everything else should fit no problem .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus Rampage III Gene is an ATX Mobo.
Sapphire & HIS are both good quality.
The final list looks like a keeper. If you're happy--I'm happy! :smile:


----------



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

Last change, I switched asus rampage III gene for an asus sabertooth due to the larger size of the sabertooth. Thanks do much for the help guys. It's really appreciated. I think I'll go with the his 6950 with the red fan in the middle.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My bad and my apologies. I somehow saw the rampage III gene as an ATX Mobo.:4-dontkno
You will want to go back to a 2X2GB pair of RAM for the Sabertooth Mobo.
What brand is the 6950 "with the red fan in the middle"?


----------



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, why 4gb for the Sabertooth?
And its an HIS 2gb 6950. After looking around I can get the HIS radeon 2gb with a 40mhz boost to the processor and a nice rebate as well. Unless the HIS with the fan in the middle has better airflow?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

4GB because that Mobo is uses Dual Channel.
HIS are good GPU's. Go the best deal.


----------



## duanomo (Dec 30, 2010)

Tyree said:


> 4GB because that Mobo is uses Dual Channel.
> HIS are good GPU's. Go the best deal.


Wait Tyree when was the x58 Asus Sabertooth mobo not triple channel??


----------



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmm I agree. The Sabertooth says its triple channel on the specs page.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

It's Triple Channel, stay with the 3x2GB, seems to be past Tyree's bedtime, must have been a long day )


----------



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

haha, thanks hhn. How does the Cooler Master haf 922 compare to the cooler master 962? I can get them for the same price on newegg right now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Too many changes for my old mind to keep up with. Yes, the Sabertooth IS a Triple Channel Mobo!
Cases are a personal choice. Both of those cases are good quality so go with the one you prefer.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

ditto^
Doubt either one will let you down, pick whichever one you like the most.


----------



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, and one last thing. I'm torn between a rampage III formula for future crossfiring and the sabertooth for the lower cost. Any suggestions?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

IMO i would go with the sabertooth.

you wont see a lot of improvement in gaming crossfiring.

The 6950 should be able to run most things without a hitch.

You can X-fire with the sabertooth just the spacing between the pci slots is so small you would probably need some extra cooling.


----------



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks hhn, one last question. Can I Crossfire 6950's on the Sabertooth or should I go for the Rampage Formula III with its 3 PCI 2.0 16x Slots?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Two GPU's cost twice as much, consume more power, generate unneeded heat into the case and you get a small performance gain in return. And, most games can not take advantage of the setup. One better GPU is almost always the better option.


----------



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry for the Double Post. Since I'm staying with one GPU would you recommend a 6970 over a 6950 when I can get them at $319 and $255 respectively.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

6950 should do you just fine, if you manage to get one with an early build date you may even be able to clock it higher then stock 6970s if you need the extra power. AMD Radeon HD 6950 to HD 6970 Mod | techPowerUp


----------



## matt34533 (Mar 22, 2011)

JUST out of curiosity, what kind of cooling would I need to crossfire on the sabertooth?


----------

